# [OT] Happy X-Mas & Silvester! :-)

## Louisdor

Ich wünsche allen schöne, ruhige und erholsame Weihnachtsfeiertage und alles Gute und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr  2005!

Seit gut einem Jahr bin ich jetzt hier im Forum drin und muss sagen, dass es mir hier sehr gut gefällt und hilft.

Auch die Treffen in meiner Gentoo User "Gemeinde" in Oberhausen sind immer sehr schön! Merci @ All & weiter so!

----------

## aleph-muc

Ich kann mich diesen Wünschen nur anschließen.

Grüße

aleph

----------

## makukasutota

Jo, ich auch, ich wünsche allen Usern ein schönes (ruhiges) Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch.

mfg,

  marc

----------

## Ragin

Ich schließe mich den Grüßen auch mal an.

Euch allen eine ruhige Weihnachtszeit und dass ihr mir an Sylvester eure PCs nicht sprengt  :Smile: .

Und natürlich auf ein gutes neues Jahr.

----------

## Linuxpeter

Auch ich wünsche allen hier ein frohes Fest und einen gentoo-haften Rutsch ins neue Jahr.   :Cool: 

----------

## Sas

Jaja, gleichfalls natürlich  :Wink: 

----------

## IceBall

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen   :Very Happy: 

schönes fest euch allen, und nen guten rutsch!

----------

## ian!

Das ist doch mal ein schöner OT-Thread!  :Very Happy: 

Euch allen alles Gute, ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch!

----------

## dakjo

Ebenfalls ein Frohes Fest und Guten Rutsch nach 2005!

----------

## demeter

Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch wünsche auch ich allen hier.

mfG,

Martin

----------

## frary

Frohes Fest und alles gute im neuen Jahr auch von mir...

Gruß

T

----------

## Dr_Pepper

Ich hänge mich mit meinen Glückwünschen ebenfallls mit dran...

Viele Grüße aus Karlsruhe!

----------

## boris64

ich will ja nicht spalten, aber:

ich hasse weihnachten und das ganze "jinglebells"-gehabe drumherum.

trotzalledem wünsche auch ich euch alles gute  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

Ich find's auch schlimm, wünsche Euch allen aber natürlich auch alles Gute und ein fröhliches Saturnalia gehabt zu haben!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## py-ro

Frohes

Fest

Von mir und meiner al........  süssen!

----------

## amne

Na dann: Frohes Fest und so Zeug.

----------

## RealGeizt

Auch von mir: Feiert schön und kommt Gesund ins Jahr 2005...omg, ich werde alt  :Smile: 

----------

## DerMojo

Ich wünsche auch allen (die es möchten  :Wink: ) ein schönes Weichnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Ich denke an euch, wenn ich nächste Woche in der Sonne brate   :Cool:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

@mojo: wo bratest du denn?

naja: von mir auch ein gesegnetes, fröhliches und friedliches weihnachtsfest! 

ciao

(guter rutsch kommt nächste woche  :Smile: )

----------

## thepi

Na nu, so was konstruktives unter OT? wie schön  :Smile: 

Da will ich doch in nichts nachstehen  :Very Happy: 

Also, Frohes Fest euch allen, und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Wie auch immer Ihr's feiert (das geht auch ohne Jinglebells, boris  :Wink:  ), genießt's. Nur nicht das syncen vergessen  :Razz: 

Gruß

pi~

----------

## DerMojo

@hephaistos6: Fuerteventura ... 2 Wochen  :Smile: 

----------

## ignatz

Ebenfalls, von mir: Frohe Weihnachten und ienen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2005

@DerMojo: Naja unter Bruzeln versteh ich was anderes als im Winder auf Fuerteventura, da wirds sicher auch unter 20C kalt sein, oder?

----------

## zinion

Von mir ebenso die besten Wünsche für alle!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## DerMojo

 *ignatz wrote:*   

> Naja unter Bruzeln versteh ich was anderes als im Winder auf Fuerteventura, da wirds sicher auch unter 20C kalt sein, oder?

 

Im Vergleich mit der Wetterlage hier in den letzten Tagen ist 20C immer noch knapp Hochsommer für mich...

----------

## mrsteven

Ja, dann auch mal von mir frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes neues Jahr.

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

...auch von mir 'Frohe Weihnachten' !!

bye,

Duncan

----------

## Blackdream

auch ich wünsch allen ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch

----------

## Scruffy

 *Blackdream wrote:*   

> auch ich wünsch allen ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch

 

Neues Jahr ist noch nicht... 

Deshalb: Frohes Fest!

----------

## -azuresky-

Wünsche Euch ein paar schöne Tage

     tomsky

----------

## rc

Hi,

nutze die Gelegnheit auch mal jedem hier alles Gute etc. (nach belieben erweitern) zu wünschen. 

Unabhängig davon was man von Weihnachten hält bzw. es überhaupt feiert.

In diesem Sinne.

Grüsse,

rc

----------

## c07

DUP von https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=118104 (u.a.).

SCNR

----------

